# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  How do you feel about posting in those big massive SA groups on facebook?

## Lost Control Again

*How do you feel about posting in those big massive SA groups on facebook?*

They make me feel like i'm going insane!!!

----------


## L

Facebook and social anxiety don't mix for me at all!

----------


## Misssy

I don't know what the SA groups are on Facebook

----------


## Otherside

Nope. Hate them. And there's to many trolls, haters, bullies, people who are faking or don't know what SA actually is for me to deal with. And I'm not able to hide behind a username and an avatar if there is a complete plonk on there. Or in case someone I know IRL is on there or looks on there. See, at least on here, I'm Otherside the blue fox, and I can give out my name, age, and other bits of info as I please.

----------


## Tinkerbell

I only have 34 friends on facebook and that is enough to keep up with.  Large groups of whatever subject is fine I guess if you are only to make a post and don't care about an interaction, spout your opinion and move on.  And I'm with Otherside, on here I am Tinkerbell - and I make friends cautiously.

----------


## Misssy

That makes me heart specimen girl.

----------


## Member11

I don't like facebook at all.  ::\:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I barely use facebook, it's kind of just a central place for people to get into contact with me if they can't elsewhere. I was "in" some big SA group on there for a while but only posted once or twice. It mostly seemed like a bunch of noise, so I eventually left the group.

----------


## Chieve

Lol I will never post there

I like a site like this because it's not well known and no one will know who I am

But Facebook, everyone can see what you say and know who you are

----------


## pljunkie

I like them.
I can't post in them though. I am too worried someone will judge me or something even though we all suffer from the same thing.

----------


## meeps

Joining an SA group for everyone to see would be the worst idea ever, unless you're cool with everyone knowing about it. I wouldn't be.

----------


## Chloe

I've never been on them but I don't think I would, my friends on there people that only know me a little bit or even people who know I've got anxiety problems would see that I'm on there and that's something I wouldn't want which is why I'm glad this website is completely separate

----------

